# TD Canada Trust offering FREE* Shuffle



## robb1 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking to move your chequing account? I am, so this is a promo offered by TD.
Move your existing chequing account to TD and you'll get a shuffle for free. It's probably the 512mb version.

Anybody made the move yet?

Here's the link: www.tdcanadatrust.com


----------



## corinthian (Oct 5, 2004)

I did this promo (they had it during april too) and i'm still watiting for my ipod... and they imposed limits on my account. Ie. holding cheques for 5 days after i deposit them(which i didnt find out until after) 

Do it at a TD branch. If you do it online, you have to wait for them to mail you a package, which you have to mail back to them, etc. Real pain in the ass. You can have your account setup in 20 minutes if you go to a branch.









robb1 said:


> Looking to move your chequing account? I am, so this is a promo offered by TD.
> Move your existing chequing account to TD and you'll get a shuffle for free. It's probably the 512mb version.
> 
> Anybody made the move yet?
> ...


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

TD-Canada Trust is the worst bank in Canada - period. $150 for a shuffle will seem cheap compared to the costly mistakes they'll make with your money. Over a one year period they made 4 very big mistakes with my account - [I have no time for sloppy accounting] and everytime this came up they would put MY account on hold until they sorted it out ... imagine that. I'm no longer a TD customer.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

TD the worst bank? Hardly -- there are far worse. I've been with TD Canada Trust for approximately 15-20 years and have no complaints.


----------



## LuMach72 (Sep 26, 2004)

I got the shuffle the last time they offered it too, I was lucky my home branch was based in K-W because the offer wasn't available where I currently live. Actually the whole switch was pretty painless..

Worst bank?! No way, Bank of Montreal has that title IMO!!! Their incompetence when handling a mortgage application almost cost me the home I was trying to buy! ...and not only was the mistake made by the manager herself, but she offered no apology and had the nerve to hang up on me when I told her I would be getting the mortgage from a different bank due to my lack of confidence with them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'll ditto Manny on that - terrific compared to the others.

Now if you got an ex TD branch - my sympathies.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

has anyone recieved their shuffle? Which size was it? How long did it take to come?


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

TD Sucks, they keep taking money from me, every month they charged me with 6 bucks in fees and sometimes more. And all I had was a basic chequing account with no net access or anything! Not only did they just keep taking money, they never gave me interest...I started thinking...Wait why should I give my money to the bank for them to charge me on...so I changed to PC finacial which I get interest on both savings and chequing and and no monthly charges what so ever, plus online banking and unlimited useage of debit card...I hate TD!


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Mac-A-Rui said:


> ...so I changed to PC finacial which I get interest on both savings and chequing and and no monthly charges what so ever, plus online banking and unlimited useage of debit card...I hate TD!


I've been with PC Financial for about 5 years and agree they're a good option. I came to a similar realization as Mac-A-Rui; I put my money in a bank for it to be safe but when they pick at it every month with service fees it would be safer in a box under my bed.

I also use ING Direct. They give $13 cash to new customers who are referred by existing customers. E-mail me if you want a referral.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Mac-A-Rui -- um, sorry to burst your bubble, but I have a chequing and savings account and can access both via the web and can do unlimited transactions via the web without penalty. It also depends on the type of chequing account as well -- each with different focuses in mind (savings vs. transactions).

Maybe the problem is not necessarily TD. I find most people simply do not take the time to check out their options before getting a "cheqing" account.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I did the shuffle sign up at the end of march and am still waiting for my shuffle. My brother switched as well and received his weeks ago. It's the 512MB version.
I tried calling them and they say it will come in the next couple weeks. I think I might just go back to RBC if their service is going to be like this. 
I haven't had any issues with banking at TD. The hold on cheques deposited totally depends on you credit rating. I am a student and they gave me a $600 instant cash limit on cheques deposited which is fair.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jdurston said:


> I did the shuffle sign up at the end of march and am still waiting for my shuffle. My brother switched as well and received his weeks ago. It's the 512MB version.
> I tried calling them and they say it will come in the next couple weeks. I think I might just go back to RBC if their service is going to be like this.
> I haven't had any issues with banking at TD. The hold on cheques deposited totally depends on you credit rating. I am a student and they gave me a $600 instant cash limit on cheques deposited which is fair.


You know you signed up for the wrong bank for the wrong reason when you get pissed that your "gift" for signing up with them is delayed...


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

I've been with TD for 15 years now with no problems. The services they offer are exceptional. Other than PC Financial and ING the other banks don't give a decent interest rate on accounts, something like 0.1% monthly.
I find Royal the biggest rip-off of them all, what they want for fees is ludacrist!!  

I also have a mortgage with TD and ING and they are within .05% of each other, RB wanted for the same term and payments 4% more! And my wife has dealt with them for 20 years and had a substantial savings. She no longer has an account with them and withdrew all her savings, they were not happy (oh boo hoo!).


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm....

Not sure how I feel about this one. Not sure if this is a banking thread or the free shuffle one. Regardless, what are the terms of the shuffle. I would consider throwing a small amount of $$ that they could certainly not screw up. One of my ventures sees us dealing with them, so I do have a very small relationship with TD. 

It is around the corner from my house though.... hmmmm....

H!


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been with PC for about 4 years now and Bizsmart for slightly less. These were my average monthly costs at Canada Trust and Royal Bank.

Personal joint chequing: 48 months x $30/mo service fees =$1440.
Business chequing: 42 months x $12/mo service fees=$ 504.
Interset from PC: approx.$ 300.
Accumilated PC points: approx 400,000 = free grocries $ 400.

TOTAL $2644.

$2644 will buy many shuffles. It will also buy Final Cut Studio, a USB keyboard, and a UPS, which is what I just did. It will also leave enough over for a M-Audio Solo and Logic Express. And in 4 years I'll have saved enough for a Quad processor G7 w/8 cores each.

Sure it's a pain in the butt when it comes time to buy a car or move large amounts of money around (which is not usually a regular occorrence), but money talks and I'll stick with the long term savings.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Lars said:


> You know you signed up for the wrong bank for the wrong reason when you get pissed that your "gift" for signing up with them is delayed...


Ya, probably. but I'll take a freeby when its offered. My banking needs are pretty simple at this point in life. One bank for me is the same as the next. I signed up just to get the shuffle, I did go through the hassle of switching all my direct deposits and withdrawals to my new TD account (total 3)  . I think if TD is trying to get me to switch by offering me a shuffle, they should be putting some effort to pull through on their end of the deal. This was the only incentive offered, there was no mention of lower interest rates or service fees. 

I think TD was actually targeting people in my demographic. A shuffle means little to the average Canadian, but it can be a pretty good incentive for student like me. 

(Happy one hundred)


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Didn't mean to derail this topic, but I guess what I'm saying is don't be lured in by $150.00 gift if you're going to be paying service charges through the nose. I don't know a thing about their promotion, but there has to be a catch - just remember the devil is in the details.

I'm glad people here have had good experiences with TD/Canada Trust, but as I said above they made 4 huge errors with my chequeing account [totaling 1000s of dollars] and it happened at three different branches [one having made two errors]. But what really steamed me was putting my account on hold until they figured out their errors. 1 error I can handle, but four is just disrespectful. Considering that major banks in Canada rake in a minimum of $10 Billion/year I don't have much sympathy. We all work really hard for our money in Canada, the government takes half, and all I want is a safe, honest place to put what I have left over. I opened an account with CIBC when I was 6 and they have never made an error - ever ... fluke, maybe.

I'm not saying one bank is better than another nor am I a huge fan of banks or how they make their money ... I'm just sharing my disgust with TD/CT and I know several other people who have left for the same reason. Hey, if you like TD/CT stick with it, who knows, maybe TD/CT only sucks in Vancouver.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

The banks offer that here too.
My general rule of life is "nothing is ever free".
I didn't have to read too far into it before I turned down the offer.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

If you do only simple banking (eg- regular checking account + a savings and direct deposits) PC Financial is great. They pay pretty good interest, but are not for you if you do alot of complicated stuff and would need a "brick and mortar" bank (eg- complicated borrowing, mortgages etc. might get difficult if you can only talk to someone over the phone). However, being a student, its great, because I can transfer money online and everything else, with absolutely no fees (ever!---unless I use some weird ATM, lucking CIBC abounds in my area).


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I switched to PC Financial about a year ago and I love it! I also have a TD account, and they're not bad but I absolutely hate the fees I pay for it each month. As soon as my student loan is paid off, I'm closing that account.

PC also offers mortgages, etc (I attended one of their home-buyers seminars which was great). But if I find they don't work for the big stuff, I'll go to another bank. But my daily banking will stay at PC. Their savings accounts are great, and you can't beat no fees!


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I think that the catch is that you must transfer an existing account, as opposed to opening a new account. As, that account must have at least one direct deposit going into it, or two auto-payments coming out of it. So in other words, not everyone can apply for this offer  .

I'm quite poor, and really want an iPod or any sort, but I wouldn't jump on this. A free Shuffle just isn't worth the hassle of dealing with a questionable institution. I used to bank with TD and the only way that they could get me to bank with them again is if they gave me $1000 and paid out 200% interest, that's how bad my experience was  .


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

TD bank did this a little while ago and the pro and cons were discussed in this link: http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24734&highlight=ishuffle
Nothing is free at the big banks...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

^^^spam^^^


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, you are a big spammer Mikey. What with your 800 posts since May 2005. 

Suffice to say, I still deal with TD Bank and I am afraid to see what I owe them. I should close up my account. Yet I haven't because I really like some of the staff that works there, but since I taken out a huge sum of cash I had in there I have been charged a monthly fee to use that account. It royally sucks since I am not rich to start off.

If anything I should be given a free iPod Shuffle for the years and money I put into that bank.

Atleast at the Superstores you can use their banks and not be charged a cent.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

My previous post was implying that the post above mine was spam-


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have been with TD since June, 1979, and have not had any problems with my checking account. My wife transferred her checking account to TD and they gave her free checks because they said that she might have to wait for the iPod. Then, because they put "Mrs." on her check rather than "Ms.", they said that there would be no bank charges until her iPod shuffle arrived. As well, Canada Trust had better hours than did TD, so TD here in St.John's took on their early morning, late afternoon and Saturday banking hours. I assume that it is the same throughout Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My wife just got her iPod Shuffle in the mail this evening. Cool!!


----------

